# It works for me



## Black & Gold (Dec 7, 2011)

After all the poking and probing, and by process of elimination, I was diagnosed with IBS w/ constipation. I was prescribed Zelnorm... and it worked wonders. Shortly after, it was taken off the market. I was back to square one, and just dealt with the discomfort and pain for about the past 6 years.Just a few months ago, I accidentally stumbled upon a fix for myself. I always drank plenty of water each day (3 quarts+ on a normal day), but for some reason this works for me. Every morning, I drink at least 32oz of cool water completely within a few minutes. 2 hours later, with my bladder filled (it must stimulate something) I have a bowel movement. Although, I still have the feeling of not evacuating completely, I have gone almost everyday for the past few months. The key for me is not to pee too soon, and hold it until I REALLY have to go. I know it sounds strange but it works for me. Don't give up hope... keep trying different things, you may stumble upon your own fix.GOD Bless


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe you. I do the same. Retaining fluid in your bladder can really help you go in a more comfortable way. I think i might know why. We're constipated, so our bowel can't absord "the right foods". We have trouble absorbing what we eat, leaving us malnutritioned and dehydrated. The only way we can force our bowel to absorb things properly, is to hold your urine, until you can no longer hold it in. This also helps you pass gas more easily, too. At least it helps a bit. Plus your stool will come out more easily, and more softened. Now if only there was a dr brainy enough to figure that out. Looks like I.B.S patients know best







Also, don't listen to that voice in your head urging you to over-eat. It's not worth being ill for. That thing where you suddenly feel a very physical urge to stuff your face. No wonder some of us are in more pain than we would be if we didn't eat lots in one sitting. I think dr's should stop giving us false information on an illness they know nothing about.


----------



## Strong (Sep 7, 2011)

WOndering when the symptoms, at least could emerge?


----------

